# Open VCL file for Curtis 1236 available?



## generatorlabs (May 31, 2014)

A good friend has given me a Curtis 1236-4502 motor controller.
This would be my first attempt at messing with a Curtis controller that was being used for an alternative purpose instead of the OEM purpose or programming one of these controllers without the use of a specialized handheld programmer. (like the 4 pin easy programmers)
This controller was OEM integrated into a forklift for an AC hydraulic lift motor.
The controller will power up and reveals error code 29 and 51.
Code 29 is expected with no sensors connected but 51 suggests that there is a specialized VCL running on the device.
I would like to remove that VCL and put a more generic program in its place.

I have 3.12 & 4.6.7 versions of the Curtis software.
I am in the process of fabricating a harness to connect to the controller via the hundreds of posts that discuss that.

My questions are:
a) is a VCL program required at all for basic function of the controller?
b) if it is a requirement, can someone provide a generic open VCL that will provide a good starting point?
c) is the VCL installed via the normal programming software?
d) will the software I have work with this controller?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Pendujatt (9 mo ago)

Plz send cursit 1236 vcl SW files


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Pendujatt said:


> Plz send cursit 1236 vcl SW files


Plz send all your moneyz.


----------



## Amol (8 mo ago)

Replying to old post but it may help someone.

a) is a VCL program required at all for basic function of the controller?
Ans: Yes. Vcl contains logical flow. Even generic program is also a vcl.

b) if it is a requirement, can someone provide a generic open VCL that will provide a good starting point?
Ans: I can write generic as well as customised vcl softwares.

c) is the VCL installed via the normal programming software?
Ans: it requires win vcl software. But flashing exe(after compiling vcl it creates exe file) will work without it. 
d) will the software I have work with this controller?
And: I have no idea. Never checked this version.

Thanks,


----------

